# Just created a new website to share snowboarding videos



## shredreel (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys and gals, sorry if I've violated any forum rules by posting this, just thought I'd let everyone know about a website I just created for sharing snowboarding and skiing videos. I've always had trouble finding videos of specific tricks that I wanted to learn. For example, its pretty hard to find quality video of someone doing a cork (on YouTube or wherever), simply because "cork" usually isn't in the video title and the title is usually what a search is solely based on. 

Well shredreel.com will allow you to "tag" spots in any video so that they are easy to share and find. You also will not have to spend time editing out parts of a long run with no action, you just upload the whole video and tag the spots that have actions in them and then you can skip around the video using this list of tags. 

You can combine tags like 360, rail, and blooper which would signify someone trying to do a 360 on or off a rail but didn't land it. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Napplebeez (Dec 23, 2014)

This site looks really promising! Just signed up.


----------



## shredreel (Feb 23, 2015)

Napplebeez said:


> This site looks really promising! Just signed up.


Hi Napplebeez, thanks! Let me know if you have any suggestions or questions at all!


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

I like. Signed up also. Instead of uploading videos, is it possible to make it link to Youtube or Vimeo?


----------



## shredreel (Feb 23, 2015)

ridewithchao said:


> I like. Signed up also. Instead of uploading videos, is it possible to make it link to Youtube or Vimeo?


Hi, thanks for the sign up! We will be adding the ability to submit links in the near future. If you have any other suggestions on features you'd like to see, do let us know!


----------

